# Limited time saugeye bite.



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I hit Charles mill spillway this morning. I started at 7am with a husky and got nothing with it. Switched to the jigs and got some hits. I ended up with 5 ,all went back to swim to get bigger. No big ones the best was the first at around 15". The bite ended around 10 I stuck around until 1230. It was nice to get out.

promag


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice! Im going out Saturday morning for some at Atwoods spillway. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Would you know if that flows into the tusc? Anyway I hope you gettum. The time is hear I'm so excited for this fall bite.

promag


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

No it doesnt. Im.pretty sure it flows into leeseville. Beach city flows into sugarcreek which flows into the tusc. Tho

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

The spillway for atwood runs in the Conotton Creek that runs in the tusc. right above the dover dam. I think the spillway for leesville does samething.


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure. Depending on who you talk to Atwood runs.into leeseville. I couldnt tell you 100%.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I can tell you for absolute fact that Atwood does not drain into Leesville. You can verify this yourself by visiting Google Maps. Do not use Earth..use web based Maps and turn off Satellite image so you can see just the map version.

Leesville spills into a little run called McGuire Creek, which is a trib of Conotton Creek. Conotton Creek flows towards Atwood, so, Atwood does not run into Leesville.

Atwood spills into Indian Fork (which is what created Atwood, they dammed Indian Fork). This creek then runs into Conotton Creek as well, several miles DOWNSTREAM from Leesville.

Conotton Creek eventually joins the Tusc just outside of Zoarville, about 1.5 miles upstream from Dover Dam.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you Louisville it would have took me forever to write that on my phone.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

No problem.

I have always been fascinated with our watershed and have followed just about every run/creek/trib/river in N.E Ohio.

As a kid I would dream of building a raft and floating the Nimishillen Creek all the way to the Gulf of Mexico.

I have shared that idea with my kids and it blew their minds that the little drainage gulch near our house leads to the Ocean.

nimishillen -> sandy -> tusc -> muskingum -> ohio -> mississippi -> gulf -> ocean!

They just love the idea. Now..where did I leave the plans to that log raft? (it even had a sail lol)


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering where else I could go for saugeye I have the tusc right behind my house in the Massillon area. I haven't tried for them there I wouldn't think they would be that far up. 

promag


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I do not know how far fish can travel the Tusc. I know there is a wing dam in Zoar next to Zoar Lake and a few shallow "rapids" along the way but not sure if that would stop a determined eye!

I suspect that over the years one of our members would have caught one if they in fact can go that far up river. 

Sorry to the OP for hijacking this thread, I really didn't mean to.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I fish the river alot down here in the Bolivar and Zoar area and Ive never caught a suageye out of the river. Now im not the best fishermen out there but i think that I would have least ran in to one by now. So i have 2 ideas on why. One they stay in the creek and never come to the river or two they go down river and thru the dover dam.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey I'm enjoying this discussion, I brought up the question on the tusc. 
I thought the thread was going to be another dud. I like all the replys related or not. Nobody is crossing any boundaries hear , please continue.
Anyway, I've read on the odnr report a few weeks back it mentioned the tusc down below the Dover dam area there were saugeye being caught, so I was wondering where they migrated from. Or were they stocked in the tusc. How far they travel ponders me also. Thanks to all of your replys fellows.
promag


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

I got a ohio fishing book with lakes and streams and stocking data. It says they stock the Muskingum river with saugeye annually. The tusc. Flows into that so maybe they got up as far a phila and dover? People have claimed to catch them at the Bolivar dam, i fish there atleast 3 times a week and never seen or caught one, so its all just talking to me. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a couple more today, it was a slow process. I caught 4 dinks and was about to give up. I switched back to jigs and brought in two keepers a 15" and a 17". Those both were caught 15min apart around noon. I started at 7:30. 
Oh and my first on came on the end of some fishing line I snagged up on with a fishing rod attached I cut the line and set it free. I put the rod up by the trash for anyone to have.

promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I broiled them in melted butter, garlic,fresh dill, paprika, salt and pepper. Delicious
promag


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

The one on the right looks plump! Nice catch

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I found a 3" shad in its belly.

promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a couple more today, it was tough figuring them out. The water level was lowered so there was less current. I tried a slow retrieve and pause and got a couple dinky ones then I sped up without a pause and got another one. I also got a small LMB , and a crappie. I wasn't expecting much out of this weather change but I saw a guy using live bait pulling some nice cats and other fish right up on the dam. So when he left his spot I went and checked it out. And within five minutes I got a nicer sized saugeye (I let it go). Then a few casts later I got another one







(I kept because it was bleeding) Ten minutes later another






(this pick is a bit blurry due to excitement) so then the bite ended. I tried a smithwick rogue and ended up fowl hooking a nice saugeye but I let it loose. It was bigger than the ones I had but fair is fair. Overall a good time. And I got lunch for tomorrow.
promag


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught saugeye in Strasburg in Sugarcreek. It flows from Beach City Reservoir to the Tusc south of Dover.



> Conotton Creek eventually joins the Tusc just outside of Zoarville, about 1.5 miles upstream from Dover Dam.


This is the furthest north that I know of where they can come from.


What about Mohawk? Any sauger in Mohawk. I never fished there and its trib enters the Tusc up by Bolivar.


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

Mohawk is private. Pretty sure they got walleye 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Its hard to find any saugeye or walleye above Dover Dam but they are in there. Atwood and Leesville saugeye make there way through the upper waters some.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Atwood knows alot about the tusc. and surrounding waters. So im taken his word for it its never let me down yet.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So the ones that get through probably end up as pike food.

promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a couple this morning on jigs. The big one almost got away but I trapped her in the rocks. These were the only two I managed. Both hit around 8am. 

promag


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Mohawk dam is a public dam. And yes there are saugeyes there

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking eyes congrats


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, it hasn't been too consistent but I'm happy to get a few hear and there. 

promag


----------



## Swilliams (Sep 6, 2013)

I just caught this one on veterans day at beach city.Ive found a handfull up and down the sugarcreek usually on log jams.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice one. Do you use jigs or cranks?

promag


----------



## Swilliams (Sep 6, 2013)

I was using a vibe e off the wall ripping it up off bottom.3/8 gold.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

